# White Poo??



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Hi...I remember reading a post somewhere about the importance of what colour the fish waste is but after doing a search (on the forum ..not the waste lol) i cant find it. I have noticed that one of my mollies has white poo but i cant remember what the meaning of it was. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It COULD mean internal parasites but that is jumping the gun. What are you feeding? Daphnia and the like will cause white poo if fed by itself. Try feeding something like lettuce and see what color the poo is. If it is greenish, it was just hi/her diet. If it is still white, pepso makes a medicated food for ridding fish of parasites. It is contagious so I wouldn't isolate him/her but rather feed the whole tank.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I feed a mixture of freeze dried blood worm/pellet food/tropical flake food/ vegetarian flake food. The fish in question doesnt look too good either her body is quite arched with clamped fins. She is swimming about ok with the other fish. I am treating the tank just now for ich although i dont notice an outbreak on her yet but she is dalmation so it would be hard to see anyway.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What are the water parameters?


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Hi...I just did a water check and everything seems fine..PH: 7.0 nitrates:0.3


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

sry t osay but my pet is internal parasites.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Hi...Thanx all for the replies but i lost the fish this morning. I am quite upset about it as i feel i should have noticed her discomfort before now and i didnt get the chance to try and cure her. I am going to go and try and find something today so my other fish have a better chance.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Ok..I went to the fish shop today and i told the assistant about the fish and that it may be internal parasites, they gave me Methylene Blue. This afternoon i put the liquid into the tank and it turned the water bright blue. I was told this so i was prepared for it happening, but im still really scared that it has a negative result on the fish. The water is a deep blue colour. 
Different i suppose.!!
Heres hoping it will work.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They gave you meth blue for internal worms?
unfreakinbelieveable. See? This is what I was talking about last week...some stores simply have no business being in this business.

Feed them Jungle's "Pepso food" and/or dose 'em with "Prazi-Pro" to actually cure the problem. By the way, the methblue will very possibly stain the sealant in your tank permanently bright blue


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I've seen my young arrowana have a white colored poo before does that mean he has parasites? Well I'm not sure but I think that big white chunky thing I sucked up in the vacuum was poo...so if it is..is that bad? should I treat him for parasites? He eats constantly and is growing like crazy so doesn't act sick but if he is I wanna catch it now! Thanks...everything I see freaks me out...sometimes I think this forum makes me a hypo lol  but its better to be safe than sorry  thanks for any help!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, it doesn't necessarily mean that it has parasites. If the white is a regular thing, then you might have a problem, but it the fish is growing well and acting normally and the white is only rare, then you might not have a problem.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

OldSalt i myself thought it curious that this is what was recommended as i read the box and it only mentioned parasites..not (internal parasites)..i usually speak to an older chap in the store and he seems really clued up about fish but he wasnt in so i got a younger bloke who (thought) he was clued up. I will go today and get some pepso food and pull up the younger bloke if i see him!! The shop is petsathome and have a huge selection of fish stuff so i think they should have it. Thanx again for your help!!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Thanks Oldsalt I appreciate it! I'll keep an eye on him to see  But if he grows any faster I might die hehehe I assume he's in good shape consider his eating and growth but I do remember seeing that when I first got him and I worried a bit, so I will keep an eye out to make sure! Thanks again!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Predator fish like arrowanas tend to poo white after eating a big meal of fish, since the leftover bones of the foodfish go through as a white paste. As long as everything else seems normal, there is usually little to worry about in such cases.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Good I am glad you said that because I noticed it mostly when I got him and they had him on pretty much all live food, at least he had guppies in his tank everywhere. And when I got him I kind of had to teach him to eat other stuff by not allowing him guppies 24/7. And when he eats krill/crickets etc...his poo is normal. So I think you are right  and I totally appreciate it! I am a worrywart


----------

